# What Breed Of Dog Do you Have????



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Hello,
I have enjoyed being a sponsor to this site and have really enjoyed hearing off all of the different breed of dogs and what they hunt so this has probably been gone over before but I would like to know what type of breed of dogs you all have and what they hunt?? I have 5 labrador's that hunt waterfowl and upland and are involved with NAHRA / AKC hunt tests.I used to have a Beagle for hunting rabbit and squirrel as a kid and I also trained **** hounds for a few years.So what breed of dog do you have and please share a little about them!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I have a year old German Wirehair. Looking to get her finished trained as she just has basic training right now. Not going to use her for upland as I would rather chase ducks and geese then pheasants.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

An almost 10 year old black lab-Hunts upland and waterfowl


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Black Lab for waterfowl and an American Water Spaniel for partridge


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

15 mo. old female Vizsla. Will use her for upland.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

4 year old swamp collie (Golden Ret.). I hunt both waterfowl and upland with him. Waterfowl in the field and water spreads. Great dog that loves the water. He is very easy to train and I am thinking about entering him in some HT's and FT's.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

5 month old GWP.....just starting training.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

A 13 year old American Water Spaniel. She's retired now but what a upland dog she was.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

4 Y.O. Drahthaar, hunts upland mainly but likes to retieve ducks out of the water also, (if I stand on her leash while they come to the decoys)


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

*Gunder the Wunder. *

Gunnar is my 2 1/2 old Yellow Lab, out of pointing lab kennels in Pequot Lakes. We hunt upland. He's awesome.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

7 month old male Wirehair, Drahthaar auf Deutsch, Razor(cause he needs one). I think he is going to be doing it all, upland and waterfowl. Training is going very well and I hope to make a trip to ND eventually.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Two Springer Spaniels. one is one 7 months old. The other has had 2 full seasons and will turn 3 in May. She did good this year and really retrieved better than I thought she ever would. She is great at finding them in cover. The area I hunt is HEAVY cover, and a ton of birds. She has trouble finding downed birds if they are dead. I'm not sure that she doesn't find them, but since I can't see her, I think she just leaves them if they are not alive, and she didn't see it go down.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Three year old springer that is a handful. She is always wanting attention and think she runs the house when I am not there. Great with upland game and has retrieved downed pheasants out of the water.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Bailey is my 3.5 year old yellow. I hunt mostly upland, but she enjoys retrieving ducks and geese. Nothing more exciting then watching a dog get excited when it hits a hot scent.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have 3 ,Male 3 1/2 Female 2 1/2 male pup 12 weeks , The big dogs have done Ducks Geese and Sandhills also some upland . Love the water i hunt fields in N. D.Have done water work in Wi. and some other places . Also they have gone to some hunt test .

Irish


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Right now I've got three dogs. My 11 year old male springer spaniel, Wiley, little dog, about 35 lbs, retired now but has served us very well and has been a great family member his whole life. He's had very good house manners but is still very aggressive when hunting and has flushed and retrieved anything from chukar to big honkers, haven't found water to cold for him yet. He's been loyal partner for me as I grew up. Duke is our 10 year old beagle, good dog, drives rabbits well, he's even found a few crippled pheasants for us and has a very unique personality, the house would not be the same without him. And Gander, my year and half old fox red lab. Never have I owned a dog that caught onto things so fast, only have to show him something once maybe twice if its difficult and he's got it, its amazing. He's really steady, motionless and quiet when birds are coming in and he's retrieved just under 300 birds this year. He's even proved himself to be a pretty decent unland dog so far, I think in the next couple years he will really turn out to be something, he has run some extremely long marks and blinds and is hell on cripples. This is a cripple from this spring in SD, 150 yard retrieve through corn stubble, across a sheet water pond back into corn stubble.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Beck, my Golden Retriever. We hunt mostly doves and upland.


----------



## Doogie (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Chessie, for ducks and geese and a Leopard Cur for cats and *****. I am also picking up a Treeing Cur and a Jagd Terrier this weekend in South Dakota.


----------



## SoCal Kid (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a beagle, but she doesn't bark so i cant use her for rabbits and she doesnt listen so i cant use her for anything else :lol:


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

We have:
two bloodhounds
two mini dacshunds
one basset hound
one yellow lab

One bloodhound hunts 2 legged varmints and lost people.
Yellow lab is in training to hunt evidence articles and dead folks.
All the others hunt their food dish.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Two labs 1 black and 1 yellow. I am 34 years old my yellow lab is the best hunting partner I have ever had.

Duckjunky


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

SoCal Kid said:


> I have a beagle, but she doesn't bark so i cant use her for rabbits and she doesnt listen so i cant use her for anything else :lol:


 :rollin:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Brittany Spaniel..............Hutch is a crackhead when it comes to pheasants, but needs some work on waterfowl.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have three. One 12 year old Chesapeake pointer cross. 
One 6 year old English Setter about 40lbs, and a 2 year old English Setter Male about 65 LBS. He is a big dog for a setter.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

1 chessie
2 black labs
2 mini wiener dogs

Here's my chessie










Here's one of my wiener dogs fetching a dove.










Here's my old yellow lab that I had to put down last week.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

I have 5 patterdale terriers for ***** and other varmints and 1 airedale for cleanup work with the little dogs.








Puss- patterdale








Kimber- patterdale








Sampson- patterdale








Pip- patterdale








Haunter- patterdale








Briar- airedale

Nate


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 2 1/2 year old yellow lab named Gus. He hunts both upland and waterfowl. Here is a picture of him retrieving last night.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a 1/2 yellow lab 1/2 viszla, loves to hunt!! I also have a rotwieller,lazy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

A GR named Buzz


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got the cutest yellow lab/golden retriever mutt. He's on the fat side but he loves squirrel hunting.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Black Lab., and American Water Spaniel.


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

I have a Chow that I'm going to try hunt with this year just to see, she has high prey drive and a good nose... I'm going to get a Deutsch Drahthaar next fall for the following season to hunt under a raptor... Craig


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

3 yr old chocolate lab


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I have 3 yr. old black lab who is a retrieving freak and needs to learn to finish her retrieves on birds before looking for something else.

I have a 5 month old fox red lab that has a soft mouth and is showing a lot of potential with her training etc.

We also have a 8 yr. old Cocker Spaniel who pees himself at the sight of a gun, but is great a begging food and is pushing 50 lbs.

On top of that we have a 1 yr. old Lhaza mutt who is pretty dense, but the most loving animal I have been around. Basically is my wife's pillow......


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

2 springers, one female that just turned 4, and a male that will turn 1 in October. I hope he can learn from the female, he is very atheletic.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Right now I am sitting with a GSP and a Gordon Setter,

Thinking about another one which I would go with an ESS but the wife wants a Golden Retiever and since I picked the last one I guess its her turn to pick this time. As long as it is a hunting dog I am fine I guess.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Treeing Feist for squirrel, rabbit, **** and game birds. How's that for versatile!?!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

a 4 year old wire haired vizsla (loves the water, retrieves like a lab) and a 4 month old pudelpointer. doubt anyone has 2 of these! i really enjoy the continental breeds.


----------



## swerve (May 27, 2004)

2 year old(as of aug 4) GWP hunts pheasants, sharptails, ducks, geese, squirels and mice in the back yard and the occasional stray cat.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's mine. Golden retriever.


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

my dog really isnt a hunting dog but hes cool hes a great dane.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't have a dog, I have a: bed hogging, couch hogging food stealing child that happens to be a Weimaraner (blue in color). She finds upland birds and on occassion one flies into my pattern. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm down to two yellows. Littermates that turn 3 next month. One has 2 senior hunt passes and a jr pass. The other is smarter than him but gets spoiled terribly in the "off season" by my bride!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I got two dogs, Both Purebreed with papers, Yellow Lab "Fox Red" and a Black Lab. The Yellow is my little hunter and the black is more of a companion dog. The black one hates noise and everything that can make noise, the yellow one is the exact opposite. He would rather be petted for 10 min and then lay on his bed the rest of the day if we aren't out hunting, playing fetch. lol.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

GR, Charlie, he is 8 now and hope he starts to slow down soon. I just cannot hunt that much any longer. Next dog will have short legs, be fat and most of all sloww..... When not hunting he loves to chase cats

[siteimg]7208[/siteimg]


----------

